# lenne egy ket kerdesem



## BLaci77 (2009 Február 22)

sziasztok,szeretnek kerdezni egy-ket dolgot


----------



## BLaci77 (2009 Február 22)

az lenne a kerdesem,hogy szeretnek kiutazni egy-ket honapra egy baratomhoz,en nem magyarorszagon elek most.Mivel nem tudom a kinttartozkodasom idotartalmat igy csak odajeggyel menek.Van e olyan lehetoseg,hogy a repteren nem engednek ugy be ha nincs retur jegyem?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Február 22)

BLaci77 írta:


> az lenne a kerdesem,hogy szeretnek kiutazni egy-ket honapra egy baratomhoz,en nem magyarorszagon elek most.Mivel nem tudom a kinttartozkodasom idotartalmat igy csak odajeggyel menek.Van e olyan lehetoseg,hogy a repteren nem engednek ugy be ha nincs retur jegyem?


Amerikába elég biztos, hogy nem engednének igy be. Kanada is szerintem nagyon kiváncsi lenne, miért is nincs visszajegyed, és nem csodálkoznék, ha gondba ütköznél. Lehet, hogy picit drágább, de vegyél olyan visszajegyet, amit át tudsz irni legalább egyszer. Legtöbbször ez egy 150 dolláros buli.


----------



## fehérhaju (2009 Február 24)

Van e valakinek ötlete arra , hogyan tudnám a Tesóm egy olyan profi kardiológus kezei közé jutatni aki érdemben megmondaná, hogy mi a teendő vele. Rettentő rossz az EKG-ja, s félek, hogy elveszítem.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2009 Február 24)

fehérhaju írta:


> Van e valakinek ötlete arra , hogyan tudnám a Tesóm egy olyan profi kardiológus kezei közé jutatni aki érdemben megmondaná, hogy mi a teendő vele. Rettentő rossz az EKG-ja, s félek, hogy elveszítem.


Keress ismerős dokit, aki tud segíteni.
Vagy:
1: tudd meg, melyik kórházban van a legjobb doki
2: keress egy ismerőst, aki a hozzá vagy a kórházához tartozó körzetben lakik
3: beszéld rá az ismerősöd, hogy a tesód had jelentkezzen be oda ideiglenesen, hogy a lakcímkártyáján szerepeljen a cím
4: beszéld meg tesód háziorvosával, hogy utalja be kivizsgálásra
---> így a választott kardiológushoz kerül

Jobb ötletem nincs..


----------



## szeemi (2009 Február 24)

Szia Fehérhaju !

Budapesten tudok egy sokak által nagyon jónak tartott kardiológust .priviben adom ,ha kéred az adatait .


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Február 25)

fehérhaju írta:


> Van e valakinek ötlete arra , hogyan tudnám a Tesóm egy olyan profi kardiológus kezei közé jutatni aki érdemben megmondaná, hogy mi a teendő vele. Rettentő rossz az EKG-ja, s félek, hogy elveszítem.


Ki mondta, hogy rettentő rossz az EKG-ja? Aki ezt mondta, kell hogy értsen hozzá. Feltehetőleg orvos az illető. Ő kellene, hogy tudjon megbizható kardiológust. Be is utalhat az Országos Kardiológiai Intézetbe, ahol kiváló szakemberek vannak.


----------

